# MAD HEIDI - Mountain girl gone violent



## BloodyQueen (Feb 19, 2020)

Has anyone here heard of MAD HEIDI before?
I really love the trailer and know that they are raising money to do the film, but I haven't heard of any people outside Switzerland that know it.
They took the classic Heidi from the mountains and made her bad-ass fighting fascists 
Would to know your thoughts!
Do you know other big scale films that managed to fund raise up to making the actual film?
I know about Iron Sky because it's the same producers but besides this I don't know a lot of full langth films that were fund raised.

You can see the teaser on their website - MAD HEIDI – the first Swissploitation film


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't heard of it, but sounds fun! 

As you are promoting this/associated with the production, I'm shifting this to announcements/press releases.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

In Europe isn't anyone who actually waves their countries flag, instead of the EU's flag, considered a fascist?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

BloodyQueen said:


> Has anyone here heard of MAD HEIDI before?
> I really love the trailer and know that they are raising money to do the film, but I haven't heard of any people outside Switzerland that know it.
> They took the classic Heidi from the mountains and made her bad-ass fighting fascists
> Would to know your thoughts!
> ...


Omg!!! Iron Sky (both movies) were hilarious!! Thanks for the link


----------



## BloodyQueen (Feb 19, 2020)

bobby2003 said:


> In Europe isn't anyone who actually waves their countries flag, instead of the EU's flag, considered a fascist?


Lol perhaps 
I feel like this movie is very bluntly against fascism and racism


----------

